# Reeeeeeally stinky poop - what causes it?



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay I know this sounds like a dumb question, and it probably is, but what causes REALLY stinky dog poop? I know, it's crap, it's not supposed to smell like flowers... but right now Porter's poop smells so bad it could knock you over. Like worst-smell-in-the-world smell. I don't know if it's always like that, because I don't get the pleasure of smelling it when he goes out in the brush behind our house (he doesn't like pooping on a leash, so usually he won't poop while we're on a walk). But this morning he had an accident in the house, and occassionally he'll poop on the lawn, and it's BAD stinky. It's not diarrhea, although it's not completely hard either.

I'm just wondering what causes it, and if it's something worth calling the vet about. Or do some dogs just have worse smelling poop than others? I'm pretty sure he hasn't gotten into something, because he's almost always supervised unless he's baby-gated in the kitchen, in his crate, or in the yard (for short periods of time, and there's nothing out there). His diet hasn't changed. I used to give him some cottage cheese or sardines or something on his kibble occassionally, but I've cut that out just in case that's the culprit.

Thanks!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

What are you feeding him?

To me there is nothing that would be unworthy of calling your vet if it is something that causes you concern. I would much rather call my vet over nothing than to let something go. 

Is it unusual for him to have "accidents" in the house?


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

Well not sure what's causing your dogs stinky poo. But shelby gets rancid smelling poop whenever she eats chicken. Doesn't matter if it's raw or in kibble. She eats chicken and we about pass out from the stench of her poops and gassy butt LOL! She eats lamb now and it's much gentler on her tummy. No more stinky girl LOL!

chris


----------



## Caroline162 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks... well I checked after he went in the brush yesterday and that time it was NOT that horrible horribly stinky. It is unusual for him to have accidents in the house, but he's just 14 weeks old, so I think it's probably common to occassionally have accidents when we don't let him out fast enough. Sometimes it's hard to time when he needs to go out after he eats. He'll go to the door, but if there's not someone RIGHT THERE at that moment, he just goes next to the door. 

As for what we're feeding him, it's Innova puppy and he loves it and seems to be doing really well on it, so I hate to change it. The fact that his poop doesn't always smell that bad makes me think that's not it. He does sometimes find some cat poop in the yard and eats it - UGH!! SO NASTY!!! - I wonder if that could cause it?


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Caroline162 said:


> Thanks... well I checked after he went in the brush yesterday and that time it was NOT that horrible horribly stinky. It is unusual for him to have accidents in the house, but he's just 14 weeks old, so I think it's probably common to occassionally have accidents when we don't let him out fast enough. Sometimes it's hard to time when he needs to go out after he eats. He'll go to the door, but if there's not someone RIGHT THERE at that moment, he just goes next to the door.
> 
> As for what we're feeding him, it's Innova puppy and he loves it and seems to be doing really well on it, so I hate to change it. The fact that his poop doesn't always smell that bad makes me think that's not it. He does sometimes find some cat poop in the yard and eats it - UGH!! SO NASTY!!! - I wonder if that could cause it?


 My shih tzu and poodle were recently converted to Innova adult and I have noticed since then that the shih tzu often gets really smelly smelly gas and poop. Yesterday the poodle started scooting some. I noticed that someone else on here posted a question about her dog scooting after eating adult Innova. Do you think it could be something with the food? I am a little worried now.


----------

